# Update On Husband's Surgery



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the prayers and well wishes. Jerry had surgery yesterday morning. It turned out to be a quadrupal bi-pass plus a mitra valve repair. But all went well.

The surgeon had told us it would be a 3 1/2 hour procedure which turned into 5 1/2 hours. I had given myself extra time because I know that surgery doesn't always go off on time, but after about 4 1/2 hours I and my step-daugthers where really beginining to worry. But the doctor seems very pleased with how well Jerry did in surgery.

I love the hospital that we choose. It's so efficient and the technology and staff are the best. He's still in CCC but was able to get up and walk a little bit today which is very good. They're now trying to get him off of some of the meds and hope that he remains stable. If he remains stable after he's been off the meds for 24 hours, he will be moved from CCC to another room. 

I'm very proud of him as he's been very brave and is doing exceptionally well, imo.

Sorry I haven't had time to answer all of your pm's or phone calls, but please know that I really appreciate your concerns. I will probably not have much time to post or read post until later this weekend as I'm at the hospital all day and late into the night. 

I'm exhausted myself, but right now, DH is the most important things.

Thanks and keep praying that he continues to do well.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awww...Lynn, I am SO HAPPY to know Jerry is doing soooo well!!!!!! :thumbsup: 

You must be exhausted!! Thank you for this update, I will continue to pray for you and Jerry!! 

((HUGS)))


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news Lynn! :aktion033: I will continue to pray for you and your husband! :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

That is great news Lynn!! I hope that your hubby continues to improve each day :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news! Thanks for giving us the update.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Lynn, that's wonderful news!! :thumbsup: I knew he'd do well, and I could have told you that the surgery would take more than 3 or 4 hours,
having volunteered in a Family Waiting Room for several years. Anyway, the worst is over and it should be all uphill from here. Go Jerry!! :chili:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:aktion033: Oh Thank God, Lynn! I'm so glad the surgeons say it went well. 
None of us expect you to answer our PM's. They are just for your encouragement. Take care of yourself the best that you can!
:grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is fantastic news! I will continue to keep your husband in my prayers as he recovers. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

That's wonderful news, Lynn!!! :biggrin: I'm glad your hubby's surgery went well and so is his recovery!!! I pray the rest of his recovery goes as well or better!!! rayer: :grouphug: Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful news. Thank God he came through the operation......I know you are so happy. Please take cat naps at the hospital when you can because this will catch up with you too~~~such great news!!!! My husband has stents in his heart and the next step, if he is lucky is what your husband had!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank goodness Lynn! I have been thinking of you and Jerry and sending prayers your way. Lots of hugs to you both! :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:cheer: I am so glad Jerry is doing well!!!!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm very happy to hear your husband is doing well. May his recovery be complete and swift.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn that's a wonderful update  I hope the next one is even better. I'm really happy Jerry is doing so well. Continuing good thoughts and prayers for Jerry, you and your family.
Hugs, Jane


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome, awesome news!!!

I feel like dancing! :chili: 

I hope your hubby recovers quickly!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such wonderful news. God bless you all!
xoxoxo


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great news :aktion033: :aktion033: :grouphug: :grouphug: I rechecked the forum before going to bed just to see if there is an update. I started to get worried about you.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Lynn,
Will continue to pray for Jerry and you! Please take care and give YOU some special time and rest.

Hugs from,
Joanne and Mateo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh thank God! I'm so glad that Jerry is doing so well. I was really worried about him, and you. Thanks for updating us. Like others said, get some rest yourself as you can. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn that is such wonderful news. I will continue to pray that his recovery and progress continue to improve. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I'm so happy to read this!! I was really getting worried since we weren't seeing any update. Continued prayers for Jerry that his recovery be smooth, complete and quick! And continued prayers for you my friend. You've been through a lot too. Please try to rest and take care of yourself. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you for keeping us updated, I'm so glad that things went ok. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am just now seeing this post and so happy that your hubby is out of surgery and doing well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!
Hope he has a speedy recovery :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww Lynn, so glad to read your update :grouphug: 

I will keep sending prayers for you and DH. Try and get some shut eye, when you are visiting hubby. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn,
I was so happy to come this morning and see your update and all is going so well for your hubby!! :chili: Will be continuing the prayers that his recovery goes just as well and that all this will be behind you and you both can go on to enjoy life as you should!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wonderful news. Hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what wonderful news!! :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh thank goodness! I was really beginning to worry when it started to get late last night. I'm so grateful that he is doing well and that he's in a good frame of mind as that is so important. My prayers will continue that before long this will be a distant memory. Please let Jerry know that we're all pulling for him - and remind him that the worst part is now over so to concentrate on healing! ((hugs))


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that surgery went well! I hope he's back in action soon!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is so wonderful to hear! I'll be praying he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great news Lynn! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 13 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705591


> Thank you so much for all the prayers and well wishes. Jerry had surgery yesterday morning. It turned out to be a quadrupal bi-pass plus a mitra valve repair. But all went well.
> 
> The surgeon had told us it would be a 3 1/2 hour procedure which turned into 5 1/2 hours. I had given myself extra time because I know that surgery doesn't always go off on time, but after about 4 1/2 hours I and my step-daugthers where really beginining to worry. But the doctor seems very pleased with how well Jerry did in surgery.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update on Jerry, Lynn.

It's wonderful to hear that his surgery went so well. And, also that you are happy with the hospital and staff. That is so important.

I'll keep Jerry and you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Good news!! I'm glad he's doing so well. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE GOD


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to hear the good news. You make sure you are taking care of yourself. Once he is out of the hospital you will have a lot more today. Congratulations


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

thank heavens that part is over! :smheat: 

Now the long slow healing process begins, I hope they send him to rehab before he comes home - that seems to help alot. 

Lynn, remember to try and take some time for yourself in all this, you need to keep your strength up too! 

I'll be watching for your updates.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

(((Lynn))) (((Jerry))) I am so glad he did so well. We are all concerned for you. Thanks for the update. I pray that he heals well. Take care of yourself too.

Martha


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That's wonderful news, I'm so glad to hear he's doing well :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that surgery went well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great, I'm glad the surgery went well & Jerry is recooping nicely. :aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news! I am so happy to hear the husband is doing well. May he have a speddy recovery.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

That's wonderful news Lynn - continued prayers for his quick recovery.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That is very good news. I'm glad it is over. Heart surgery rehab is not fun but it is all up hill. Now I hope you can get some rest. :tender:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad everything went well :grouphug: hope he recovers very soon


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so happy that the surgery went well. I will continue to keep you and your husband in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very happy for both you and Jerry, 
Lynn, I will pray he now has a speedy recovery :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: 
I fully understand how tired you must be and you need to take good care of yourself too because Jerry is going to need you when he comes home :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Wonderful news! What a blessing!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :chili:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Thank God! Wonderful news! You're both still in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh that is great rayer: 
all the very best for the coming weeks and a speedy recovery.

:grouphug:


----------

